# Bowhunt 2016



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is everyone ready for the bowhunt this year?? I for one am getting there. With equipment fails and carp happening. 

Two weeks ago my bow just about blows up (user error). Had to replace my arrow rest and have my peep sight reinstalled on the string. Then go through and resight it in. Last Monday I Got it sighted in to 50 yards and the peep sight falls out again fml. I ended up just buying a new peep sight for it and getting it installed. Now got it sighted back into 50 yards still have the 60 and 70 yard pin to go. It seems that this year everything is going wrong just before the hunt starts. But it's coming fast and I will be ready no matter what. 

Hope everyone is having better luck than I have had so far. And good luck to all this year. 

Let's hear everyone else's story's for peeping this year. It's coming soon and fast (but also slow). 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

4 or 5 years ago I had the same kind of luck. I was was shooting less than 2 weeks before the hunt and a cam came right out of the limb at full draw. The bow literally blew up. I had my glasses on luckily, or It would have been ugly. I still had a black eye, a big knot on my arm, and some scrapes on my cheek.
I had to get a new bow and get it set up and sighted in before the hunt.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea that's not good. I got totally lucky. My arrow blew up and came out kinda sideways. And kissed my arm really good.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow thats not good!

I am new to the archery side as I just purchased a bow. I have muzzleload hunted for the last 10-12 years. Still will be doing it. I am on a dedicated permit starting this year and wanted to take advantage of all of the hunts. Plus you never know what I might find while I am out scouting. 

I am excited to get accustomed to this! Still trying to decide on mechanical broadheads, and fixed blades. I am sure there's a bunch of threads on that so I'll not pose the question here! Good luck to all!


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Yah! The bow is dialed in and I'm ready for the season! G5 Strikers 100 grain have worked great for me. I have 3 of those ready to go and a old school slick trick.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Bdub, not to get off topic, but I'm curious what type of rest you are using. I had an arrow come apart a couple of years ago and go through my wrist, taking quite a core sample. I found out unlike a tree you can"t age humans by rings in their flesh. :-(I have since switched to a drop away hoping that will keep the arrow going the right direction even if it does break. That just has me curious if yours is a fixed rest or drop away. (I probably don't want to know if it is a drop away as it will prove my theory false.)

I am ready for this hunt. Everything seems to be working fine, knock on wood. Just need a cooperative deer or elk now. Can't imagine why they would want to live through another winter anyway.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

The bow I'm shooting has a whisker biscuit. I'm going to upgrade everything next year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> Bdub, not to get off topic, but I'm curious what type of rest you are using. I had an arrow come apart a couple of years ago and go through my wrist, taking quite a core sample. I found out unlike a tree you can"t age humans by rings in their flesh. :-(I have since switched to a drop away hoping that will keep the arrow going the right direction even if it does break. That just has me curious if yours is a fixed rest or drop away. (I probably don't want to know if it is a drop away as it will prove my theory false.)
> 
> I am ready for this hunt. Everything seems to be working fine, knock on wood. Just need a cooperative deer or elk now. Can't imagine why they would want to live through another winter anyway.


It doesn't matter what rest you are using. If your arrow breaks on release chances are part of it is going to be in your arm or hand.

Best to get in the habit of inspecting and flexing arrows that may have touched each other or hit something other than a good target. I have not seen any break from simple over use.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Ouch. Glad it didn't get you worse. Archery is the worst for gear malfunctions, last minute tweaks that go awry, etc...


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Archery equipment can fail anytime. For a compound bow I suggest buying a new one every 5 years. For a take-down recurve I suggest new limbs every 5.

I like my recurve more than the compound, although accuracy on the recurve is only 45 yards whereas on the compound it is out to 60.

It feels more like real hunting with a recurve.

Archery takes lots of practice, but practicing is fun, and arrows tend to last a long time -- longer than a bullet.


----------

